# Tegan and Sara - Edmonton March 3, 2013 (Photos & Review)



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Review below, but first, some photos.











































































A Mere 8 years ago the Quin sisters stepped on stage to open for The Killers at the Shaw Conference Center and last night they did it again, only it was their very own show. Playing for their largest Canadian crowd to date, over 4000 fans, Tegan and Sara put on a different show than usual.

Definitely a step up from the Jubilee with more lighting and stage effects, though not to the calibre of most rock bands, this is definitely a step in the right direction for the girls.

The Quins managed to play their new album in it's entirety leaving little room for their old hits. Playing through 21 songs and an encore that included a 10 song medley of old favourites that felt very rushed and an interesting choice of a remix of "Body Works", a collaboration they did with Morgan Page. 

As always, the girls tried to keep it personal with the audience, pausing every few songs to have some words with the audience, though not nearly as many stories were told this time around, which to me is always a highlight when I see the girls.

It's very easy to see Tegan and Sara are expanding their fan base and doing it tastefully. Though their new material is poppy it still retains that Tegan and Sara sound. Last night's concert had a touch of electronic/trance/techno to it with remixes of Alligator, Feel It In my Bones and Body Works. 


Set list

Back in your head
Walking With a Ghost
I was a Fool
I'm Not Your Hero
Drive Me Wild
Arrow
The Con
Good Bye Good Bye
Living Room
Where Does the Good Go
How Come You Don't Want Me
Call it off
Nineteen
Love They Say
Shock to Your System
Alligator (remix)
Feel It In My Bones
I couldn't Be Your Friend
Now I'm All Messed up
Closer

Encore

Medley
Body Works


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fabulous pics once again


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks scott. I can't say I was thrilled with the red lights (2/3 songs) but its better than nothing!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, the dreaded red light.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Terrific pics, Brian! Red light or no.

Neil


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

These are wonderful shots Blam! I kind of like the red tinge in some of the pics. How fast a lens are you using? Nice work and review.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks gents. your kind words are appreciated.

Intrepid, I used my 50mm f1.2 for most of the show set around the f2.0 mark (1.2 is far too shallow for action shots). it has the perfect focal length for stuff like this. the latter close ups were with a 70-200 f2.8


----------

